# Eclipse: Klassen Compilieren



## p-flash (30. Sep 2006)

Hi,

wie kann man in Ecplise Klassen compilieren, welche keine main() Methode haben. Es sollen Klassen aus src Compiliert und in classes verschoben werden.

Schonmal danke.

p-flash


----------



## byte (30. Sep 2006)

Eclipse kompiliert alle Klassen automatisch on the fly. Du brauchst nur die Main auszuführen.


----------



## p-flash (30. Sep 2006)

Was ist wenn man keine main() Methode hat? Wollte die Klassen als Javabean benutzen.

p-flash


----------



## byte (30. Sep 2006)

Das Kompilieren einer Klasse ist doch unabhängig davon, ob es eine Main gibt oder nicht. Du brauchst Dich generell in Eclipse gar nicht um das Kompilieren kümmern, das macht Eclipse völlig automatisch.


----------



## EOB (6. Okt 2006)

er meint aber, wenn man eben keine klasse hat, die ne main hat, sondern eben nur zb. beans. also bei netbeans geht das mittels f9. da kannste ne klasse unabhaengig vom projekt oder anderen klassen einzeln kompilieren. aber wozu beans haben, ohne projekt? also sollte es in eclipse auch gehen, wenn du alles kompilierst, da ja deine beans sicher im kontext eines projektes stehen?

gruesse


----------



## AlArenal (6. Okt 2006)

Ist doch völlig egal wie Netbeans das derzeit macht, weil Eclipse doch automatisch im Hintergrund kompiliert. Ob da nun ne main drin ist, ist völlig irrelevant.

BTW wird auch Netbeans in Zukunft auf inkrementelle Kompilierung umschwenken.


----------



## EOB (6. Okt 2006)

ja, aber wie kompiliert man denn eine einzelne datei OHNE main in eclipse? du meinst das ist in nb6 drinne? find ich ja doof .

gruesse :?


----------



## AlArenal (6. Okt 2006)

Mørketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, aber wie kompiliert man denn eine einzelne datei OHNE main in eclipse? du meinst das ist in nb6 drinne? find ich ja doof .



Welcher Teil von "Eclipse kompiliert automatisch" ist missverständlich?

Ich sagte übrigens "in Zukunft" und nicht "in Version 6"


----------



## EOB (6. Okt 2006)

wie auch immer


----------

